# Water Fountain for my front yard.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I just completed this water Fountain for my front yard. It has taken a few weeks because of health issues, but she is done. I built the fountain from treated wood for ground contact, then covered all with old Cedar fence boards.
The big flower box I built last month.
The small flower box I built Saturday.
Both the boxes are Cedar fence boards.
The yellow flowers are shrimp plants, and the maroon color plant on the left side is a shrimp plant also.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Good looking stuff!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Very impressive.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

cool


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First class work, Doyle.. You oughta get some kitchen passes out of that...LOL


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That looks very good Doyle.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, looks great!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I like that


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> First class work, Doyle.. You oughta get some kitchen passes out of that...LOL


I did get a home made blackberry cobbler today, also some some Bluebell home made vanilla ice cream out this work.

I got the 2 wood buckets and the ice cream bucket and the recirculating pump off Ebay.
Built everything else.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

That's pretty cool looking, nice work.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great Doyle


----------

